# Quel logiciel pour création de site sous Mac OS X ?



## pat734 (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour.
Je viens de passer de PC à Mac et je ne sais pas quel logiciel utiliser pour la création de site.
Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.4.10.
Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Un bon &#233;diteur de texte comme smultron (gratuit) et un bon tutoriel. 

Ou alors en payant : textmate ou coda.


----------



## fredmac75 (21 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Tout dépend de ton niveaux...

Smultron est un éditeur de texte... aride, bien que je l'utilise à titre personnel et professionnel.

Il convient surtout pour des personnes qui maîtrisent suffisament le code qu'il soit html, php ou css.

Si tu n'es pas trop familier de ces langages, coda me semble indiqué...

Je rajouterais rapidweaver ou Sandvox


----------



## pat734 (21 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir.
Sur PC j'utilisais Namo Web Editor qui m'a permis d'apprendre le HTML en restant amateur dns ce domaine.
Ce qui est bien avec ce logiciel est que l'on peut travailler avec une fenêtre dans lequel il y a le code et la fenêtre du dessous ou l'on peut voir le résultat.
Je viens de commencer le CSS.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Juillet 2007)

Moi je dis: Coda c'est bien pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Smultron permet une prévisualisation mais dans une fenêtre indépendante. Je dirais comme les autres : coda est vraiment le programme qu'il te faut. 

Autre chose : je ne sais pas si tu faisais déjà comme ça sur ton PC mais le meilleur navigateur pour le dev, c'est Firefox avec les extensions firebug et webdev toolbar.


----------



## olof (21 Juillet 2007)

Comme "simple" éditeur, ne pas oublier Aptana.

Et pour debuger, le couple Webkit et Drosera.


----------



## pat734 (21 Juillet 2007)

Merci à tous pour toutes ces informations. 
Je vais regarder Coda.
J'ai vu sur un site informatique qu'il proposait NVU. Le connaissez vous et si oui est il bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

pat734 a dit:


> Merci &#224; tous pour toutes ces informations.
> Je vais regarder Coda.
> J'ai vu sur un site informatique qu'il proposait NVU. Le connaissez vous et si oui est il bien ?



NVU est bien mais un peu d&#233;pass&#233;. De plus, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de version intel.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

olof a dit:


> Comme "simple" éditeur, ne pas oublier Aptana.
> 
> Et pour debuger, le couple Webkit et Drosera.



Je ne crois pas que notre ami va se lancer directement avec des applications javascript/ajax.


----------



## pat734 (21 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que notre ami va se lancer directement avec des applications javascript/ajax.



Bonjour.
Voici l'adresse de mon site. Je dois d'ailleurs enlever tous les <strong>.
http://www.restaurationdemeubles.com

Je suis en train de faire un autre site dans lequel j'utilise le CSS avec Namo Web Editor sur PC. Ce qu'il y a de bien avec ce logiciel est la visualisation de son code en image. Cela m'a permis d'apprendre beaucoup de code et astuces pour la cr&#233;ation avec l'aide de moteur de recherche.
Je recherch donc pour Mac un logiciel similaire, c'est &#224; dire deux fen&#234;tres: code et visualisation.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Comme tout le monde te l'a déjà dit : Coda.


----------



## pat734 (21 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Comme tout le monde te l'a déjà dit : Coda.



Encore merci et je vais donc utiliser Coda.
Bonne journée.


----------



## olof (23 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que notre ami va se lancer directement avec des applications javascript/ajax.



Comme il disait qu'il connaissait un peu le HTML, Aptana est bien pratique.

Quand au WebKit, pour bien voir, par exemple, où se trouvent certains <div>, je le trouve très pratique. Sans pour autant tâter du Javascript/ajax !

Enfin, c'est ce que j'utilise en tout cas


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juillet 2007)

olof a dit:


> Comme il disait qu'il connaissait un peu le HTML, Aptana est bien pratique.
> 
> Quand au WebKit, pour bien voir, par exemple, où se trouvent certains <div>, je le trouve très pratique. Sans pour autant tâter du Javascript/ajax !
> 
> Enfin, c'est ce que j'utilise en tout cas


J'avais regarder Aptana, mais j'aime pas il est moche. Par contre il a pas mal de fonctionnalit&#233; int&#233;ressante, qu'on retrouve pour la plus grande partie (en mieux) dans TextMate 

Sinon c'est vrai que la palette du menu debug de WebKit est tr&#232;s pratique, mais je trouve Firebug, l'extension pour Firefox, plus pratique et aussi (ou plus) puissante


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2007)

pat734 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je viens de passer de PC à Mac et je ne sais pas quel logiciel utiliser pour la création de site.
> Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.4.10.
> Merci par avance pour votre aide.




Toutes les semaines (pour ne pas dire tous les jours) cette question est posée. Commence par regarder les sujet épinglés dans les sous-forums "internet" et "développement web" où ta question trouvera réponse.
Une petite recherche vite fait t'indiquera également les quelques milliers de posts déjà en ligne.

On ferme.


----------

